# fulvic acid/ trace chelate / antioxidan / Fe++



## emreutku (10 Jan 2010)

I have    %2 iron liquid chelated with fulvic acid (for terrrestial plants)

Search on net and learned that fulvic acid have chelating and antioxidan properties.

Color of the liquid is yellowish. So i think it means Iron is Fe++ form also? 

 Any comment?

thank you


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
Fulvic acid is another name for/part of the humic acid complexes. The yellow colour suggests it is Fe3+ (ferric), but it sounds like the iron isn't fully chelated. Ferrous compounds (Fe2+) are very pale green. Try making up a solution of 100ppm or similar, and oxidising it with an air line and diffuser, it should go an opaque rusty colour and be "frothy".
cheers Darrel


----------



## emreutku (10 Jan 2010)

Thank you darrel,

I am sorry for misinformation of color, here is original color of liquid iron sol; pinky







two glasses, about 1000ppm fe, i open new air stone






after two hours with air stone
there was white precipitations in one glass.
But there was no color change.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
I'm not sure, the iron isn't oxidised, but it is not a product I've used. I had a look at http://www.viresco-uk.com/information/horticultural_humate_products.asp, but it contains a lot of "pseudoscience" and implications , but not a lot of facts.

I don't think it can do any harm, but it may well be less efficient than EDTA  in keeping the iron chelated. I'd try it diluted to give 0.2 ppm Fe in the tank and see what happens.

cheers Darrel


----------



## chuangxin (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks for posting the information guys  :idea:


----------

